# Gauges



## Chris129 (Apr 13, 2018)

Hi, I just bought a 2005 Jinma 284 tractor. None of the gauges work except for amp meter. I have the integrated instrument panel. Any body have any ideas?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I have poked around the internet a little and one comment was that the original equipment fuses were junk, looked good but were not. One lad replaced all his fuses and hasn't had a lick of trouble since.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Chris, welcome to the tractor forum.

I agree with Bill, it is definitely a power problem. Trouble is, I don't know how your tractor's power is applied to the gauges. For example, my old Ford tractor has a "voltage stabilizer" to provide stabilized power to the gauges so they don't fluctuate as the tractor's voltage varies up & down. Ancient technology, used in the auto industry for many years. This "stabilizer" is simply a bi-metallic strip with a heater coil wrapped around it that makes & breaks the electrical circuit about 50% of the time, resulting in an a time-weighted average output voltage of about 4-6 volts DC. This power goes to all of the gauges.

Your power supply to the gauges has apparently failed....first thing to look for is a fuse on or near the instrument panel. My tractor's wiring schematic shows a fuse to the instrument panel.

Next thing to check is the ground connection of your instrument panel. Do the idiot lights work? Without a good ground, the lights will not work, because the circuits are not completed. Your voltage stabilizer must have a good ground to function. Your gauges all find a ground through their respective sending units (i.e., fuel, temperature, oil pressure sending units).

Next, if you have a multimeter, check for voltage (measured to ground) at each gauge. They will have a common power source. Then trace the power circuit back till you find voltage. Then narrow it down to a specific device where power is lost.


----------



## Chris129 (Apr 13, 2018)

pogobill said:


> I have poked around the internet a little and one comment was that the original equipment fuses were junk, looked good but were not. One lad replaced all his fuses and hasn't had a lick of trouble since.


Hi, That sounds like a good idea, I will try it. Thanks for the info


----------



## Chris129 (Apr 13, 2018)

Tried replacing all the fuses and still have the same issue


----------

